# Breeding my dog questions



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Please bare with me as I am only in the thinking process here!

I have a 2 year old female Pry. She has yet to be around the goats and sheep...this will happen before I make a final decision on breeding her!

She has shown me that she is very much the motherly type. She mothers the kittens and the new puppy. She is protective of both. Example..the other day the puppy was chasing the kitten (almost a year old) and said cat was not really likeing this. GP went and placed herself between the cat and the pup. No growling, just a placement and the pup backed off. She lets pup and kittens crawl all over her, bite muzzle, ears, etc..just sort of puts up with it until they get too rough then either just gets up and walks away or gives a low short growl as a warning. She has alsotaught pup a few lessons!

Now the reason for possibly breeding her. IF she shows me that she is a good LGD I would like a pup from her. I do want two LGD's to guard as I know two are better than one with a herd. I also should have no problem finding homes for the pups. A friend told me her neighbor has a male who is well bred and registered. I do not care about registration, which is good as my girl is not. Her mom was not the best bred Pry, but her dad was awesome, well bred and she takes after him more than her mom.

So, here is my problem. She is people wary. I did not socialize her as she was to be a gaurdian dog and I did not feel the need. Unfortunately we had to move from the 10 acres we were on to town and she has lived here for over a year. We will be moving soon to 40 acres. She is fairly good with other dogs that have visited, will bark at any and all dogs out on the street. But, if someone brings a dog over she has so far not been aggressive. IF I decide to breed her how do I handle this? Have the male come to my place or take her to him? I would not be able to leave her there as she would most likely not like being left and it would stress her. I have bred dogs before and can pretty much guess when she will be receptive to a male. I am concerned that she will not accept the male at all no matter what. I could keep her on a lease and make her stand for the male, but I would rather let her loose with him, seems more natural. I am also wondering if I should let her near a male when sh comes into season to watch her reaction. 

Any suggestions? Yes I know I could just go get a pup, but I really like my girls atributes.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Has she been health tested? Has the male? Hips and eyes? Do you have homes for 10-12 pups.... as that is the average sized litter for a GP. There are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many proven LGD's being put to sleep every day because the shelters are over run with farm dogs from the bad economy that I'd hope you do your best to have prequalified homes before breeding and again.... health testing is crucial... a dysplastic LGD is useless to a working farm/ranch. 

If everything above is taken care of then I'd recommend breeding on a leash.... dogs are usually in standing heat from day 12-14. When she's flagging... she's ready. A 30 minute tie is usually all it takes. 

Hope that helps,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally would just get a puppy instead of breeding her. There are already so many out there and if she isn't a proven guardian, not registered, not socialized, it's just not a good idea, imo. Even if she turns out to be good at guarding. I know you love her and love her traits, but there are other dogs out there that are very similar and I'm sure you can find a puppy like her. There are TONS out there!

I agree with Jess though on testing. VERY important. If she is not tested that is another thing to think about. I know I wouldn't be buying a LGD pup out of a dog that is prone to certain issues and isn't tested for anything. 

Also, are you prepared to lose her and/or the puppies if something should go wrong with the pregnancy? Unlikely, but it is always something to consider. Are you also prepared to feed, train, socialize, vaccinate 14 puppies? LGD pups need a lot of training even before they head off to their new homes to ensure they are off to a good start. 

I do disagree with breeding her, but if you are set on doing that. Exactly what Jess said...leash breeding is probably the best choice. You will probably have to take her to the stud. It might not be very easy though with an unsocialized dog.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with..making sure ...she and the male are in good health...have all vaccinations...ect. and that there is alot of work involved in.. taking care of pups.... 
I also know... there are many un-wanted pets out there... that people are puppy milling for profit.... or just allowing dogs to breed and then the pups are left homeless.. in which is so sad...  but I feel that.... if someone is responsible enough... to plan out a breeding and try to seek answers to questions prior....does cares about the animals... and will place them... into real good homes... Breeding on a rope is fine...or lead them into a coral..introduce them ...if all is fine ...then remove the ropes...so the rope won't tangle... you will know right away.. when she allows the male to mount her.... that she is ready to conceive... :wink: :thumb: 


Your female... seems to have great qualities... good luck.. :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, As I said, I am still in the thinking process. I am not adverse to keeping any pups that I cannot find homes for. I have bred before and totally know the consequences of breeding. I also know about unwanted pets as I used to work for animal regulation in CA. Saw alot of besutiful dogs euthed because of stupid people!

I am only thinking about this as where I live this breed of dog is not common. I am still hoping that the person I got Ginger from will have another pure bred litter. Unfortunately she is an unresponsible breeder and her GP got got by her sons Pointer and had a litter last week. Nope, do not want that mix!

I had a Pit Bull that I breed and she had 8 pups. I did eventually find good homes for all the pups, but was willing to keep any pups that did not find a home. Same with any litter I have. I wish there was a rescue near by, I would take oine in a flash!

A friend had a litter of mix pups and was lucky. She brought them to the 4th of July rodeo here in town and got homes for all 6 of them. Even made a few bucks to get the mom fixed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish you the best... no matter what you may decide to do..... I am on your side... :wink: :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Itchysmom said:


> Well, As I said, I am still in the thinking process. I am not adverse to keeping any pups that I cannot find homes for. I have bred before and totally know the consequences of breeding. I also know about unwanted pets as I used to work for animal regulation in CA. Saw alot of besutiful dogs euthed because of stupid people!
> 
> I am only thinking about this as where I live this breed of dog is not common. I am still hoping that the person I got Ginger from will have another pure bred litter. Unfortunately she is an unresponsible breeder and her GP got got by her sons Pointer and had a litter last week. Nope, do not want that mix!
> 
> ...


yep... as long as any unwanted pups are wanted by you.... then why not.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice and concerns. She is in season now so it won't be til next year IF I decided to breed her. In the mean time she will get used to the goats and show her true colors. That is one major deciding factor to breed her! Or maybe I will just find a good male to keep her company by then. They would both be fixed at that point. 

I was thinking a male and a female combo would be the best for guarding...what do you think?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Itchysmom said:


> Thank you all for your advice and concerns. She is in season now so it won't be til next year IF I decided to breed her. In the mean time she will get used to the goats and show her true colors. That is one major deciding factor to breed her! Or maybe I will just find a good male to keep her company by then. They would both be fixed at that point.
> 
> I was thinking a male and a female combo would be the best for guarding...what do you think?


yep... male female combo works best for guarding.... though it really depends on the specific dog as there are many "groups" of LGDs that work together in teams of 3-6 or more... so really I guess that one is personal preference.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

female male combo is the best..... :thumb: 

I had 2 male Anatolian's father and son.....they were fine until son... challenged dad..... as he started to mature..... then.... I had to separate them ....as the only thing they wanted to do was fight..... :doh: :help:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I have decided that if I want another GP, I will buy one. Ginger is in season right now and has started 4 fights with my other female in the past few days. Not a thing I want happening and gives me the impression that if she had pups, she would be way too agressive to the other female.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: good luck.... :thumb: :wink:


----------

